

UI Showdown: Tweetbot vs. Twitter App - kaishin
http://kaishinlab.com/tweetbot-vs-twitter/

======
kaishin
Hi all, I am interested to know if any of you have used Tweetbot for iPhone
and would like to hear your feedback to wrap up my piece!

